# Attempted permanent pacemaker and temporary pacemaker on same day



## pgonzales (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to charge an attempted permanent pacemaker and a temporary pacemaker on the left side on the same day for a patient --- after all of this was done pt goes back to OR two days later for a permanent pacemaker on the right side --- can i charge for all of this?


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 20, 2009)

If the documentation supports the attempted pacemaker, temp pacemaker and implantation of a permanent pacemaker on the right side , yes you can bill for it. Bill the attempted pacemaker implant with modifer 53 and the second dx code should be: V64.3 procedure not carried out for other reasons. do not use this code as the primary dx. 

Bill the permanent pacemaker with modifier 78 to indicate return to the OR for a related procedure during the post-op period.


----------

